# Borage-Type Plant?



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

This little plant almost looks a bit like borage in that it has a bunch of prickly hairs all over it. Do you recognize it?
Thanks.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Amsinkia common name fiddle neck. 
I can't keep track of botanical taxonomy but there are two families, boraginaceae (borage family) and hydrophylaceae (water leaf family). I think once upon a time they were the same but are now split. Or maybe it's the other way around, that the two families got mereged...
Either way, borage, fiddleneck, phacelia, heliotrope,... and can whole host of others are pretty closely related.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Ah, thank you.
Some instinct told me it was related to borage in some way.

It looks like this fiddleneck plant is specifically called "Rancher's Fireweed."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amsinckia_menziesii


----------

